

Satoshi Nakamoto's Neighbor: The Bitcoin Ghostwriter Who Wasn't - teawithcarl
http://www.forbes.com/sites/andygreenberg/2014/03/25/satoshi-nakamotos-neighbor-the-bitcoin-ghostwriter-who-wasnt/

======
unreal37
A much better treatment of the hunt for Satoshi than the Newsweek piece.

